# Leather on third row seats?



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

It's my understanding that the third row seats are supposed to be covered in vinyl, not leather. However, I could swear that ours has leather on it. If it's vinyl, it is the best damn vinyl I've ever laid eyes/hands on. Our Q has the "Luxury Six Seat" package. Is it possible that this package includes a leather third row seat? I can't find much info on the six seat package.
Thanks.


----------

